# Paint code



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Alright guys I got to lookin at the piant code on my car and then I went to see what the real name of the color was and come to find out the paint code # on my car isn't even listed. :bs:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/paint/240sx.html

ta-da


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

That's were I looked and it's not on there


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dammit =/ what's you're paint code #? i'll help you look for it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> dammit =/ what's you're paint code #? i'll help you look for it


can you help me find mine? ^_^ where is the paint code # at? my shit is kinda like dark grayish.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the paint code # is on your door.. or it should be

http://www.courtesyparts.com/paint/touchup_howto.html


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Well i looked on my door and it's not there so i looked on the plate on the firewall and it says LN1


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

do i rule or what??

http://www.paintscratch.com/search.html

type in "ln1" and go down to nissan.. pearl purple clearcoat :thumbup:


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

thanx dude


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

This doesn't have anything to do with the paint code, but what is the best way to get rid of the yellowish color on my headlights.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there was a thread about it kinda long time ago.. search??


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with the paint code, but what is the best way to get rid of the yellowish color on my headlights.


replace them. it's usually due to water getting inside the headlights and oxidizing the plastic. 

or you could do it the hard way and take the headlight out, see if you can scrub it out, then reseal the headlight altogether.


----------

